
New Experimental Version of HN Search - tomkwok
https://blog.algolia.com/try-new-experimental-version-hn-search/
======
petercooper
This is only 50% tongue in cheek, but if there were commenting and a normally
ranked front page on this, I'd probably use it instead of HN itself ;-) It
looks really good. (I know about all the other HN front ends but none have
stuck with me.)

------
jcr
This post was from January, but strangely enough, it seems it never got
submitted here. I've been using the Algolia HN Search "experimental" interface
for months and it works really well. You can turn on the experimental
interface through the "settings" link [1] on the bottom of the search page.

Some people love to see "thumbnail" images of the sites in the search results,
and they most likely have all the required bandwidth/speed/latency needed to
view the images without discomfort. For people on slow, high-latency Internet
connections, the thumbnail image loading is slow and annoying. The good news
is, after you select "experimental" mode in the settings, you can then turn
off thumbnail image loading.

[1] [https://hn.algolia.com/settings](https://hn.algolia.com/settings)

------
PhantomGremlin
I agree with the other poster who didn't like the font. It's much too light.
This is fixable in Firefox, but I don't see a way to do it in Safari.

It would be nice to have something akin to browsing at +5 on slashdot. Muggles
can't see the karma each comment has, but maybe HN can give Algolia that
information so that it can present just the top comments. For example, there
have been recent threads with 600 comments. It sure would be nice to read
maybe the top 10 or 20. Or maybe the top 5% of comments, minimum of 10
comments, maximum of 25 comments? That's the general idea.

As for someone else's comment about non-JS fallback, that isn't important to
me. Normally I read HN w/o JS, but that's because there's no need to whitelist
the site except for optional stuff like search. I would have no concerns with
running HN with JS on.

------
Shipow
Hi guys, here one of responsables for this interface, we didn't change it
since January but seeing such threads make us want to add some improvements on
the UI. Looks like working a bit more on the font readability could be a good
start as it's something that came up several times.

FYI Here is our blogpost about this project[1].

@meeper what do you have in mind with 'recommandation system"?

[1] [https://blog.algolia.com/try-new-experimental-version-hn-
sea...](https://blog.algolia.com/try-new-experimental-version-hn-search/)

------
jasonkester
Please roll back to the font family, size and color of the existing version.
Small, thin, light grey on a white background is not even a little bit
readable. It's roughly equivalent to the "dead", greyed out comments here on
HN proper in terms of pain.

Given that you probably intend for people to want to read the text you
present, I bet that's not the experience you're going for.

------
bradfordarner
Interestingly enough, this was built with Angular 1.

Also, after doing a couple of searches, it is clear that this is a treasure
trove of interesting articles that never made it to the front-page of HN. If I
was simply "surfing" for interesting things related to
programming/startups/development/etc., this may well be more worthwhile than
Google.

------
raisedadead
Re-posting my comment on the original blog: "Hi guys! I am just in love with
the new UI. HN is my daily dose for the awesomeness and the new search is the
icing on top of the cake! Cheers!"

And seriously this is there since Jan and I stumbled upon this today!

------
tomkwok
TL;DR. Try it here:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?experimental=true](https://hn.algolia.com/?experimental=true)

------
meeper16
If you guys need a recommendation system, let me know...

------
jakeogh
A non-JS fallback would be nice.

